# Gute Angelreviere Norwegen



## Johnnydiekelle (20. November 2021)

Hallo liebe angelgemeinde

Ich und mein Vater wollen nächstes Jahr das erste mal nach Norwegen und hoffe auf eure Erfahrungen und tipps. Wichtig sind uns gute Reviere für große dorsche,Pollack,heilbutt und evtl auch Steinbeißer von der Entfernung ist alles bis Bodø gut. Bezüglich Ferienwohnungen wäre alles mit deutschen fernseh okay. Darüber hinaus würde ich mich zu tipps bezüglich wetter und fisch aufkommen freuen. 

Vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## Peter117 (21. November 2021)

Hi Johnny, 

da könnte ich Dir Treana empfehlen.
Steinbeißer haben wir zwar nicht gefischt, aber Deine restliche Wunschliste war gut vertreten. 








						Mit Frau Maggi und Herrn Knorr in Træna - Ultimatefishingnews.com
					

Am nächsten Tag müssen wir dann erkennen, dass uns die Heilbutt-Trauben auch in einem nahezu perfekten Revier nicht in den Mund wachsen und so schaut außer Dorschen nicht viel auf eine Stippvisite an Bord vorbei. Nur beim Heilbutt-Schleppen steigt als.. Von Peter Ebsen   Die TrænaArcticFishing...



					ultimatefishingnews.com
				




Schau mal bei DinTur rein, ob im
 nächsten Jahr noch was frei ist...


----------



## Mefospezialist (30. November 2021)

Habt Ihr Erfahrung bei dieser Angelei, vor allem aber mit dem Bootsfahren?
Wenn nicht, würde ich Euch ans Herz legen ein Revier aufzusuchen, was Windtechnisch geschützt liegt, sodass Ihr entspannt angeln könnt.
Gerade wenn man noch keine Erfahrung mit Norwegen und dem Wetter/Bootsfahren dort hat, ist es besser ein geschütztes Revier aufzusuchen, dann könnt Ihr euch mehr auf die Angelei konzentrieren, was auch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird. 

So wie es in geschnittenen Videos dargestellt wird ist es nämlich nicht. Selbst in den besten Revieren muss man sich herantasten und die Stellen finden, probieren und Zeit investieren. Da ist es besser, sich so wenig wie möglich um andere Dinge wie zum Beispiel das Wetter kümmern zu müssen und sich voll und ganz auf das Angeln konzentrieren zu können.

Deshalb würde ich in erster Linie nach Revieren schauen, welche Windgeschützt liegen. 

Höhe Bodø ist in jedem Fall in Ordnung für dicke Fische. Eventuell nach einer Flugreise schauen, dann könnt Ihr auch noch höher, falls das in Frage kommt.


----------

